# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  فك شفرة

## mourou

ارجو فك شفرة  alcatel ot 355          imei ;353923044843767            provid;355x-2ARGFR1

----------


## sabah hicham

Nck   : 1915342325 , 1915342325
nsck : 0901882497 , 0901882497
spck : 3560158993 , 3560158993
cpck : 3371724398 , 3371724398
cck   : 2912036336 , 2912036336
pck   : 0597054544 , 0597054544

----------


## mah100

نريد تعلمونا الطريقة

----------

